# Chicken swollen eye



## D.T. (Feb 3, 2020)

Is there







something I can do for her? I think she was pecked


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like a swollen sinus. Pic needs to be a little closer to be certain. 

More than likely that's pus in the sinus, if you put light pressure on the swelling you should see pus come out of the corner of her eye. A broad spectrum antibiotic would help but as swollen as that sinus is I don't think it will do as much as being able to empty the sinus.

But I see something else, her comb. Are you sure she feels OK other than the sinus. The paleness and white area of her comb indicates there might be more going on.

And if you have a vet that will work with you, they can open the sinus and drain all of that infection out.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I would also recommend a vet if you can find one. You need to get that pus out of there. You can try a hot compress (don't put pressure on the area, hot compress just means like a rag soaked in warm water - not hot exactly) to see if that will loosen things up, I am not confident that it would work but if nothing else, it might make her feel better to have the warmth on it) I am also a bit concerned about the way the comb looks, does she act okay? not overly lethargic, is she eating and drinking normally? is she hotter under her wings than normal?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's contagious to the rest of your birds. She needs to be seen by a vet and have the pus lanced and removed. It will be hard like a kernel and not like pus like we know it. It's either coryza or a respiratory infection. All your birds are now infected and carriers. I had a hen with this and had a vet lance and drain it and had her on antibiotics. She survived for 4 years. It's like a staph infection so handle carefully. Hopefully Dawg chimes in as he is super super knowledgeable


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not necessarily, ME. I had a hen with a sinus that looked like that. It was a simple sinus infection that the vet took care of. They can snort stuff into their sinus' and that causes infection.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hopefully you are right and it's something simple


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Usually when it's one side like that that's all it is.


----------

